# Can someone say "FOOOUUUURRRR?"



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Click HERE


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow....

Hes lucky he didnt get hit in the face. Or the balls!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, Randy you are crazy...did that hurt?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking that very same thing.  If it was me I would at least have a face mask on and be wearing a cup


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Wow, Randy you are crazy...did that hurt?


No, I'm the one hitting the ball


----------



## LAM (Oct 20, 2004)

that's not even funny...

both of them are complete idiots if that's the best thing they can come up with to do with their free time...


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking that very same thing. If it was me I would at least have a face mask on and be wearing a cup


Exactly. Then it is at least on par with Jackass. 

This actually reminds me of a Jackass skit where he is tied to a wall and gets shot with paintballs. Fuggin hilarious. Ever see that?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah, the first time I seen Jackass I thought I was going to die laughing.
Most of the skits where just so stupid that they were funny.

I thought it was hillarious when they were shooting rockets out of their butt and burning their asses upon ignition... I was laughing so hard.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

Just goes to show that white people are the superior race.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Wow, Randy you are crazy...did that hurt?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

That is precisely why it is funny Lam...cause they are both idiots.. 



			
				LAM said:
			
		

> that's not even funny...
> 
> 
> both of them are complete idiots if that's the best thing they can come up with to do with their free time...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's not even funny...
> 
> both of them are complete idiots if that's the best thing they can come up with to do with their free time...



ever seen JackAss on MTV?

now those are idiots! although several of them are now millionaires from it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

They are rich idiots 
All it takes is any idea, even a stupid one


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

well, I do not think that Johnny Knoxville is an idiot, but the rest of them are.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

Him getting hit in the nuts would have been funnier.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, I do not think that Johnny Knoxville is an idiot, but the rest of them are.


Oh no, he appears to be an average guy..
Here is a picture of him during a normal day.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

See this post http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=791820&postcount=127


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Not an idiot?


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> See this post http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=791820&postcount=127


At least I wear a mask


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> At least I wear a mask


Cause they don't want you scaring away the wildlife


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

Butt munch


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Cause they don't want you scaring away the wildlife


I come back to visit and am treated like this.


Well...well....STFU


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Not an idiot?



my point was that when someone comes up with a way to make
themselves a multi-millionaire like Johnny did, they may be crazy, but
typically not idiots.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> my point was that when someone comes up with a way to make
> themselves a multi-millionaire like Johnny did, they may be crazy, but
> typically not idiots.


True....Bams parents realize this. That's why they let him destroy everything.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> I come back to visit and am treated like this.
> 
> 
> Well...well....STFU


What? Would IM be the same if we didn't harp on folks , especially those who only see fit to drop in every now and again.

It's called make up time.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

I am guilty of watching Bam and Wildboyz.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 20, 2004)

All those "idiots" are from my home town. 

I'm with our fearless leader on this one.  They may be crazy but, idiots?  Fade, on the other hand, does that shit for FREE.  Now THERE'S an idiot.   

Welcome back buddy.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> All those "idiots" are from my home town.
> 
> I'm with our fearless leader on this one.  They may be crazy but, idiots?  Fade, on the other hand, does that shit for FREE.  Now THERE'S an idiot.
> 
> Welcome back buddy.


Actually I pay to do that.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> All those "idiots" are from my home town.
> 
> I'm with our fearless leader on this one. They may be crazy but, idiots? Fade, on the other hand, does that shit for FREE. Now THERE'S an idiot.
> 
> Welcome back buddy.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> my point was that when someone comes up with a way to make
> themselves a multi-millionaire like Johnny did, they may be crazy, but
> typically not idiots.


I know your point Prince...we're just harrassing you, and Johnny


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 20, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Actually I pay to do that.



Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

Although one week we made $3000.00 winning two tournaments.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's not even funny...
> 
> both of them are complete idiots if that's the best thing they can come up with to do with their free time...


_I agree_


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2004)

He is also lucky it didn't hit an organ. Looks like a college prank for people with 65 point IQs.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Just goes to show that white people are the superior race.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Prince,

I feel so priviledged to be saluted 



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>





			
				Fade said:
			
		

> I second that.


----------

